# Bow set up in the Minot area...



## Nodak Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

Guys were is the best place in the Minot area to get a new bow set up? Thanks


----------



## blacklabs2 (Aug 2, 2009)

Can't you do it yourself?


----------



## Nodak Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

Yeah if i had a press


----------



## uppersouris (Jul 27, 2009)

Archers Elite in the Pita Pit building on broadway.

this is exactly why its best to buy a bow from a local dealer and not online


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

uppersouris said:


> this is exactly why its best to buy a bow from a local dealer and not online


I beg to differ.

:roll:


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I'm with BBJ on this one

Setting up a compound bow isn't at all difficult (my recurves are even easier!). Just takes a fairly small investment in tools (less than the cost of a couple dozen decent arrows) and a bit of spare time.

The savings in what a person has to pay a "pro" covers the cost of the tools in short order.

Not to mention setting up & tuning your own bows is satisfying and a great stress reliever... :******:


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I haven't been to archers elite yet, but I will tell you not to go to Scheels. They had my bow for two weeks when i finally took it back from them when they still didn't have my sting in after they told me 3 days. My buddy went there and ended up w/ double the bill the told him and had to go back to have a problem fixed.

I totally agree w/ the other guys. I had a good shop in NJ I trusted, but only having two choices, I'm going to look into at a minimum, getting my own fletching tools. Bow press for sure later down the road.


----------

